# Anyone replace their OE PS4S Tires with an all-season option?



## MidnightP3DPlus

I’ve got 25K miles on the PS4S tires and the rear tires are now at 2/32. Fronts may have 3/32. I need to get a new set of tires and I don’t want to go back with summer tires for several reasons, but the range impact they have is the biggest. I’m looking at either sticking with the stock 235/35R20 size and going with the Pilot Sport A/S 3+ or going up in width one size to 245/35R20 and going with Vredestein Quatrac Pro or Conti DWS 06. I like to drive hard, but I personally think the car will be just as enjoyable on less aggressive tires. I even enjoy the way our non-P 3 on 18” aero wheels and MXM4 tires drives. I drive a ton so range is quite important. I see a 20-25% reduction in real world highway range in my P3D vs. our non-P AWD LR 3. My hope is that an all-season will be less sticky and thus have lower rolling resistance. I really wish Tesla would work with one of the top-tier tire companies to offer an UHP all-season tire for the 3 Performance that offered improved efficiency over the 4S, while retaining the noise reducing foam. I can’t believe we have no options from Tesla for those of us who live outside of sunny So-California. 

I’d like to know if anyone that switched to either DWS 06 in the 245 width or stock-sized AS3+ or any other A/S tire could give me an idea if their efficiency did improve over the 4S tires, if there was a lot more noise, if the tires have held up over the miles you’ve put on, etc. I have thought about going to a smaller wheel and tire but I really don’t want to spend $3000+ buying a set of wheels and tires right now.


----------



## JasonF

I got a pretty decent deal on Bridgestone RE980AS to replace the OEM tires. Comes with a tread warranty and everything. They're very nicely performing tires, a tiny bit of whine around 50 mph, but I'm probably the only person who would even notice it.


----------



## MidnightP3DPlus

JasonF said:


> I got a pretty decent deal on Bridgestone RE980AS to replace the OEM tires. Comes with a tread warranty and everything. They're very nicely performing tires, a tiny bit of whine around 50 mph, but I'm probably the only person who would even notice it.


Did you notice if your energy consumption increased or decreased? I'm assuming you went with the 245/35R20 size?


----------



## MMMGP

On my aftermarket 20" wheels I went from a Z rated tire (Dunlop DZ102 @ 245/35/20) to an all season Continental ProContact TX of the same size. The Continental is a much lighter tire (22lbs) compared to the Dunlop (25lbs )and the ride quality is much more comfortable, less jarring over bumps.

The switch is recent and I have not kept track of efficiency numbers as I'm mostly WFH. I do have some small trips planned to Napa later this month so I'll keep an eye on the numbers.

I do have spreadsheet going of the factory wheels and tire weights along with my current wheel setups. The factory wheel and tire weights were calculated using the Tsportline and Tire Rack websites and excludes the TPMS sensor weight and any additional weights needed for tire balancing.



18" Factory Aeros w/ covers on factory Michelin AS tires

192lbs 

19" Factory Sport wheels w/ factory Conti tires

192lbs 

20" Factory Perf wheels w/ factory Michelin PS4S tires

211lbs

20" Aftermarket TSW Bathurst w/ Conti ProContact TX @ 245/35/20

188.8lbs (weighed on scale at home)

18" Factory Areos w/ covers on Vred QuaTrac 5 tires, factory sizes (winter setup)

191.2lbs (weighed on scale at home)


----------



## JasonF

MidnightP3DPlus said:


> Did you notice if your energy consumption increased or decreased? I'm assuming you went with the 245/35R20 size?


I have the default Aero wheels with the cap kit, so they're 18".

If energy consumption increased, it's not hugely obvious. I think it increased a small amount just when I got them (and I mean REALLY small, something like 265 to 285 wh/mi), but since I changed them just when the pandemic was starting, it's been difficult to get long-term data without attributing some of it to changes in driving habits. Plus new tires feel more confident, especially in rain, which makes you push then a little bit more, so that figures into consumption too.

Realistically, most standard tires these days are fairly low rolling resistance because of fuel economy, so unless you buy really sticky racing tires, your energy consumption won't go up that much.


----------



## MidnightP3DPlus

I actually just found a brand new, all season tire that has just been released by Toyo Tires. It is their new Proxes Sport A/S and shockingly, it is offered in 235/35R20 size. It even mentions the Model 3 being a ideal fit. I may try these out if I can find someone close by that has them in stock or can at least order them. I hope Discount Tire can order them as they always stand behind their tires if you're unhappy with the way they feel after you have bought them. My main goal is to get a new tire that increases efficiency without ruining the handling and traction of the car. It's crazy to me that you can't get either the standard MXM4 or Conti tires offered on the 18" and 19" wheels in the 20" size.

here's a link to the Toyo website:

Toyo Proxes Sport A/S


----------



## JasonF

I almost forgot, I can tell you for certain as of yesterday that the new tires have really good wet traction. It was pouring rain, I was going about 60 mph, and the person in front of me basically just stomped full on his brakes very suddenly without warning. I stomped on mine, and the car stopped so quickly, I could have rolled forward another car length and a half and been fine.


----------



## gaduser

I replaced the OEM tires on my M3P, the day after I picked it up, in May of 2019. Living in the Snow Belt, it seemed prudent to do so.
The *bad news is that I chose 245/35R20 Goodyear Eagle Sport All-Season XL 95W* tires because I had seen them praised, sold mounted on after market wheels. The sidewalls note "made in Chile".

-6 were received.
-5 were paid for.
-3 are probably OK.

Immediately, after installation I experienced vibration, from the RF, intense enough to vibrate the steering wheel, visibly rotating it slightly back and forth.
My dealer removed, balanced, and installed the tires on the same corners. The vibration seemed unchanged.

My dealer ordered a replacement tire and replaced the RF tire. I then noticed significant vibration, from the RR, that I could feel in the driver's seat. Five received to date. Actually, I put up with that vibration for another 5K, or so, miles.

My dealer ordered another tire and replaced the one on the RR. I was informed that Goodyear did not cover the first replacement under their warranty. Six received to date. I paid for the previous replacement.

Today, after about 18,000 miles I still feel lesser vibration, from the RR, that seems to come and go. The vibration, at times, goes away when driving on a slightly rough service, often returning after driving on a smooth service for a distance. One contact, in the tire manufacturing industry, suggested that it may be caused by a Non-Newtonian characteristic of the rubber compound in that tire. To this non-Chemist, that means something like ketchup, that flows more freely after shaken.

My dealer, Newbury Tire, located in Newbury Ohio, has done everything I could expect. I paid for the additional tire, only because I thought it would be unfair for them to get stiffed. I continue to recommend and do business with them.

*COMPLIMENTS to GOODYEAR*
Yesterday, 10/30/2020, a received a call from a corporate staff member at Goodyear. Clearly, they are making a significant effort to eliminate my tire issue, beginning with a refund of what I paid for the fifth tire. She made suggestions and offered support in the quantification and elimination of the remaining issues.


----------



## msjulie

JasonF said:


> Realistically, most standard tires these days are fairly low rolling resistance because of fuel economy, so unless you buy really sticky racing tires, your energy consumption won't go up that much.


I'll add that with the commute to nowhere, I was a little lax on keeping tire pressures checked. A couple pounds down from where I normally keep them and I did notice an decrease in range, more than expected. Keep those tires checked!


----------

